# Account deactivated because I tweeted



## aw785 (Nov 2, 2019)

Last night, in between deliveries, I tweeted @UBER about the video they were pushing "How to wear a face mask." All I said was to stop the hand-holding, and that if someone has trouble operating a mask I'm sure driving a car would be quite a challenge.

Keep in mind: I was not being rude, I was not being political, and I was not questioning the need for a mask in any way.

Less than 3 hours later, I got an email that a background check had been ordered and that it came back saying that my license was expired. This of course led to the immediate suspension of my account.

The problem is, the report was citing my old DL in D.C. - even though the last background check clearly pulled up my NC licence (not expired) and the same background check pulled up the NC license as well for Instacart and GrubHub.

My ratings are fine. I'm a good driver, so its not like I get complaints or anything.

I think what happened is whoever is running their twitter ordered a background check on me because they looked through my twitter feed and disagreed with me politically. It is disgusting that this kind of bullying is allowed at Uber.

I hope this is resolved soon, because I haven't had a job since the COVID hit and my line of work is dead in the water for the foreseeable future. But they have no live support, and have directed me to the Checkr people. I'm sure it will drag on for weeks.

I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Take this as a learning opportunity. The Uber algorithm is very sensitive. You insult the algo and you got dropped.....

In all seriousness, odds are it's just a coincidence


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I agree that it is probably just a coincidence, but Uber has deactivated people for comments on social media before. It was sort of rampant under Travis.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

aw785 said:


> I haven't had a job since the COVID hit and my line of work is dead in the water for the foreseeable future.





aw785 said:


> I tweeted @UBER about the video they were pushing "How to wear a face mask." All I said was to stop the hand-holding


"The nail that sticks out gets hammered down."


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> "The nail that sticks out gets hammered down."


That's what she said.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

If Checkr is not reporting accurate information you can sue them.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ya but you stepped on there poor sweet innocent toes which has no spine. Just watch them cry like babies in court.

Just like Orange man bad, so is twit, you tube, fb. All think they are playing God and are invincable.


----------



## aw785 (Nov 2, 2019)

There is absolutely no way this was coincidence. Its been less than a year since my last BG check and as I said, the email notifying me came in literally 2-3 hrs after my tweet. The odds of that being coincidence are about as high as me getting struck by lightning 3 times.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

aw785 said:


> Last night, in between deliveries, I tweeted @UBER about the video they were pushing "How to wear a face mask." All I said was to stop the hand-holding, and that if someone has trouble operating a mask I'm sure driving a car would be quite a challenge.
> 
> Keep in mind: I was not being rude, I was not being political, and I was not questioning the need for a mask in any way.
> 
> ...


You called attention to yourself.


----------



## aw785 (Nov 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> You called attention to yourself.


How is this the response I'm getting? What did I call attention to? My unrelated tweets from a week ago? So are we just okay with people's employment being contingent on their political beliefs now?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

And this would be why when I blast them on Twitter I never respond with my account info.... To hell w that...


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

aw785 said:


> How is this the response I'm getting? What did I call attention to? My unrelated tweets from a week ago? So are we just okay with people's employment being contingent on their political beliefs now?


He is just telling you the way it is. This is Uber we're talking about. They don't play fair.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

aw785 said:


> There is absolutely no way this was coincidence.


Seems like your mind is set, but I got the same notification saying my DL picture is unclear and a background check was ordered.

I don't have twitter or facebook or any of that crap.

My first reaction was someone tried to hack my account, as I did not try to upload a new DL and it's current and valid.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Don’t fudge with with rohit.... lesson learned... bad ant


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

aw785 said:


> Last night, in between deliveries, I tweeted @UBER about the video they were pushing "How to wear a face mask." All I said was to stop the hand-holding, and that if someone has trouble operating a mask I'm sure driving a car would be quite a challenge.
> 
> Keep in mind: I was not being rude, I was not being political, and I was not questioning the need for a mask in any way.
> 
> ...


You're mistaken. It's a 6 month update on your background check automatically. You can say what you want. They do not have anyone or computer watching you ever


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

aw785 said:


> Last night, in between deliveries, I tweeted @UBER about the video they were pushing "How to wear a face mask." All I said was to stop the hand-holding, and that if someone has trouble operating a mask I'm sure driving a car would be quite a challenge.
> 
> Keep in mind: I was not being rude, I was not being political, and I was not questioning the need for a mask in any way.
> 
> ...


Coincidence. Trust me, they don't know or care to know who you are. What you're suggesting would take effort.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Rohit is a very sensitive machine...


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Seems like your mind is set, but I got the same notification saying my DL picture is unclear and a background check was ordered.


I think they are trying to get clearer DL pictures because they are currently in the process of attempting to improve the facial recognition software to work better with masks on.


----------



## JayKay0121 (May 26, 2020)

aw785 said:


> Last night, in between deliveries, I tweeted @UBER about the video they were pushing "How to wear a face mask." All I said was to stop the hand-holding, and that if someone has trouble operating a mask I'm sure driving a car would be quite a challenge.
> 
> Keep in mind: I was not being rude, I was not being political, and I was not questioning the need for a mask in any way.
> 
> ...


https://uberpeople.net/threads/deactivated-on-ubereats-substitute.399590/You had any luck or any updates? Im in a situation where I have also been deactivated without any reason but I would suggest to keep contacting them, theyll get bored of you and end up looking it to it or atleast I think thats what happen to me. My case is still under review any help would nice


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

aw785 said:


> Last night, in between deliveries, I tweeted @UBER about the video they were pushing "How to wear a face mask." All I said was to stop the hand-holding, and that if someone has trouble operating a mask I'm sure driving a car would be quite a challenge.
> 
> Keep in mind: I was not being rude, I was not being political, and I was not questioning the need for a mask in any way.
> 
> ...


YAWN.












aw785 said:


> There is absolutely no way this was coincidence. Its been less than a year since my last BG check and as I said, the email notifying me came in literally 2-3 hrs after my tweet. The odds of that being coincidence are about as high as me getting struck by lightning 3 times.


Lesson to be learnt - never Twitter/Facebook/Insta/anything else social with personally identifiable information.
Make dummy email account and profile, and troll to your heart's content.
That's what we all do here.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

You haven't had anyone tell you "You keep your mouth shut if you knew what was good for you buddy" huh. Hope you learned your lesson and that you're back online soon. Good luck.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Why I don't look at this site on my phone to.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

aw785 said:


> Last night, in between deliveries, I tweeted @UBER about the video they were pushing


Item #734 from the best-selling book: _"1001 Surefire Ways for Instant Uber Deactivation."_


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

if you are hanging your hat on the background check, well got news for you. My first background check was July 2019. Next one was 4/2020. They are not quite annual. So if that is the variable you are leaning on, well u might fall over....


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

aw785 said:


> I'll keep you all updated.


So, what's the latest update? A personal written apology from Dara? Compensation?

...or a looped recording of, "Thanks for reaching out."

Perhaps your future tweets might have to be fact checked like Donny's.

.


----------



## SkyHighTy (Apr 28, 2020)

Could be coincidence. However, I will say that I was deactivated the day after having a disagreement with a very popular YouTube personality that specializes in rideshare content. They related to documentation.
Many people are getting deactivated right now over “background checks”.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> You haven't had anyone tell you "You keep your mouth shut if you knew what was good for you buddy" huh. Hope you learned your lesson and that you're back online soon. Good luck.


To quote the famous group Queen, "Another one bites the dust....". LOL


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

SHalester said:


> if you are hanging your hat on the background check, well got news for you. My first background check was July 2019. Next one was 4/2020. They are not quite annual. So if that is the variable you are leaning on, well u might fall over....


Depends on the state.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> epends on the state.


I think that supports it is a coincidence.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

aw785 said:


> How is this the response I'm getting? What did I call attention to? My unrelated tweets from a week ago? So are we just okay with people's employment being contingent on their political beliefs now?


You called them out.

They called YOU out.

Its Not permanent.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uberchampion said:


> Take this as a learning opportunity. The Uber algorithm is very sensitive. You insult the algo and you got dropped.....
> 
> In all seriousness, odds are it's just a coincidence


I can't believe anyone would dare to publicly insult The Algorithm!!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Just curious, how would Uber have matched your tweet to your Uber identity. It's not like we use our real names on twitter.

Or do we?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Just curious, how would Uber have matched your tweet to your Uber identity. It's not like we use our real names on twitter.
> 
> Or do we?


C'mon man. Stop trying to punch holes in a great story!!!!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

aw785 said:


> How is this the response I'm getting? What did I call attention to? My unrelated tweets from a week ago? So are we just okay with people's employment being contingent on their political beliefs now?


Well.... you aren't an employee..... but even if were, NC is a right to work state. They don't need a reason. And as in IC, they need even less reason.

No, it's not right though. And getting it fixed is probably a painful and uphill battle. If I ever get deactivated I'm just done. Will move on to some other part time job. But this also isn't my main employment so not critical if I get chopped.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

why does anyone use twitter besides the president?


----------



## aw785 (Nov 2, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Just curious, how would Uber have matched your tweet to your Uber identity. It's not like we use our real names on twitter.
> 
> Or do we?


I do. Because im an idiot, apparently


Update: expected amout of bullshit

Whats really stupid is even if they have my old DL on file, that doesnt expire until 2023. So this is all unnecessary.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Keep us posted on getting out of politically incorrect jail. Good luck!


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

aw785 said:


> I think what happened is whoever is running their twitter ordered a background check on me because they looked through my twitter feed and _*disagreed with me politically. *_


Disagreed politically is pretty broad and could mean a lot of things. I mean, if you were pictured wearing a MAGA hat and tweeted that immigration should be stricter, I think most would support you here, even if they dislike your political views. OTOH if you were wearing a KKK outfit and said civil rights should be repealed, then most probably wouldn't. (Not saying you did any of those, just bringing examples of how broad it could be).

I'd be inclined to just chalk it up to coincidence.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

is it ironic this thread was featured ON twitter? -o:


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

M62 said:


> Disagreed politically is pretty broad and could mean a lot of things. I mean, if you were pictured wearing a MAGA hat and tweeted that immigration should be stricter, I think most would support you here, even if they dislike your political views. OTOH if you were wearing a KKK outfit and said civil rights should be repealed, then most probably wouldn't. (Not saying you did any of those, just bringing examples of how broad it could be).


He flat out said what he did, so I don't see why there is any speculation.



aw785 said:


> Last night, in between deliveries, I tweeted @UBER about the video they were pushing "How to wear a face mask." All I said was to stop the hand-holding, and that if someone has trouble operating a mask I'm sure driving a car would be quite a challenge.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

aw785 said:


> Last night, in between deliveries, I tweeted @UBER about the video they were pushing "How to wear a face mask." All I said was to stop the hand-holding, and that if someone has trouble operating a mask I'm sure driving a car would be quite a challenge.
> 
> Keep in mind: I was not being rude, I was not being political, and I was not questioning the need for a mask in any way.
> 
> ...


You tweet with your real name? How could they found you? My twitter account and gmail are fake names. I use that gmail for all the stores that ask me for it. Most of is junk .


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> He flat out said what he did, so I don't see why there is any speculation.


He said:


aw785 said:


> Last night, in between deliveries, I tweeted @UBER about the video they were pushing "How to wear a face mask." All I said was to stop the hand-holding, and that if someone has trouble operating a mask I'm sure driving a car would be quite a challenge.
> 
> Keep in mind: I was not being rude, I was not being political, and I was not questioning the need for a mask in any way.


After which he said:


aw785 said:


> I think what happened is whoever is running their twitter ordered a background check on me _*because they looked through my twitter feed*_ and disagreed with me politically. It is disgusting that this kind of bullying is allowed at Uber.


Which I interpret to mean that the original tweet to Uber prompted them to look into his Twitter feed, where they found his political opinions. Since as the OP said, the original tweet was not political. Presumably, they read the original tweet because it was tweeted to them, not because they looked through his feed.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

M62 said:


> Which I interpret to mean that the original tweet to Uber prompted them to look into his Twitter feed, where they found his political opinions. Since as the OP said, the original tweet was not political. Presumably, they read the original tweet because it was tweeted to them, not because they looked through his feed.


Makes sense. I didn't read it like that initially, but I see where you are coming from now.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

aw785 said:


> Last night, in between deliveries, I tweeted @UBER about the video they were pushing "How to wear a face mask." All I said was to stop the hand-holding, and that if someone has trouble operating a mask I'm sure driving a car would be quite a challenge.
> 
> Keep in mind: I was not being rude, I was not being political, and I was not questioning the need for a mask in any way.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't assume your post has anything to do with it. I was suspended 2 years ago for the same reason, because my license had expired 6 years previously. I suspect the reason was because Uber ordered up a different package of background check modules, or their third-party vendor did, resulted in a de facto change in Uber standards. The sad part is there is no way to contest this.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

aw785 said:


> There is absolutely no way this was coincidence. Its been less than a year since my last BG check and as I said, the email notifying me came in literally 2-3 hrs after my tweet. The odds of that being coincidence are about as high as me getting struck by lightning 3 times.


In the wake of massive layoffs someone at Uber had the time to come across your tweet, order a background check on you, get the results of that background check, and deactivate you in under 3 hours?


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

ghrdrd said:


> YAWN.
> 
> View attachment 466967
> 
> ...


What this intelligent person said. If you use your real name/info you deserve what you get. I mean, do you really think I'm Joe Biden? Lol

But as others have said, it's more than likely just a coincidence.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

You Tweeted something that points out how stupid an Uber policy is. That is called "damaging the brand" and is a solid reason to cut you from the program. This is why we all use fakes names, etc. (Secret: my pic isn't really me)

Consider yourself lucky. Most of us have to be accused of drunk driving or sexual harrassment to be deactivated.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

aw785 said:


> Last night, in between deliveries, I tweeted @UBER about the video they were pushing "How to wear a face mask." All I said was to stop the hand-holding, and that if someone has trouble operating a mask I'm sure driving a car would be quite a challenge.
> 
> Keep in mind: I was not being rude, I was not being political, and I was not questioning the need for a mask in any way.
> 
> ...


My thoughts, for whatever they are worth:
1. Yes, your tweet was rude and pointless. I have not watched that video, and the popup is no more difficult to ignore than any other popup they send through the app. Tap the screen and it vanishes.
2. How could anyone know the twitter account and Uber account are the same person? Are you using the same username and email addy? That's not smart. 
3. Uber needs to continue deactivating drivers to remove the chaff. The competition keeps my earnings depressed, and the quality of driver service needs to be elevated accordingly.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

aw785 said:


> All I said was


They came and got ya! I hear Dara himself gave the order! Cuz you are that important!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

When i used to drive passengers full time .
I tweeted and bashed lyft and uber on many occasions on cancel fees and anything they did to make me upset.
I even sent messages directly to there tweet accounts
. I never was deactivated and trust me i was not as polite as you were .
What was the reason you were deactivated ? 
Lyft uber know my real name on the tweets i sent them.


----------



## aw785 (Nov 2, 2019)

Just so yall know i was reactivated about a week and a half later. It was definitely punishment for my lack of wokeness - being deactivated literally 3 hrs later is no coincidence and tbh its kind of silly to claim otherwise. 

Ill not be sharing my opinions publicly anymore because thats the dystopian nightmare we live in now, apparently.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

aw785 said:


> Ill not be sharing my opinions publicly anymore because thats the dystopian nightmare we live in now, apparently.


Have a nice day?¿


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Jihad Me At Hello said:


> What this intelligent person said. If you use your real name/info you deserve what you get. I mean, do you really think I'm Joe Biden?


I thought you were the woman....LOL


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

aw785 said:


> Just so yall know i was reactivated about a week and a half later. It was definitely punishment for my lack of wokeness - being deactivated literally 3 hrs later is no coincidence and tbh its kind of silly to claim otherwise.
> 
> Ill not be sharing my opinions publicly anymore because thats the dystopian nightmare we live in now, apparently.


It's only ok under socks but I've never used my real name or nickname once. Only fake names like how u go to kfc and they ask what's your name so when they call out your order but you just make up a name like german princess.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It's only ok under socks but I've never used my real name or nickname once. Only fake names like how u go to kfc and they ask what's your name so when they call out your order but you just make up a name like german princess.


I use Big Kahuna.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

I know this is an old thread but this is very coincidental! I blasted a customer service rep at Uber over the phone, made fun of her poor English, ect., shouldnt have done it but was pissed they deleted the wrong vehicle from my account and told me I had to go get a new inspection done to re-add the correct vehicle....anyway point being is after I did all this, still no deactivation. They don't care what you say about them, only care when someone (pax) says you made them feel uncomfortable. They deactivate you for this because if media gets a hold of it, they can say they took action. After the old CEO Travis made the infamous youtube video, I blasted him and Uber everywhere and no deactivation. I even talked mad shit about current CEO when he reduced our pay here in So Cal back in March/2019 and no deactivation. Your siteation, very much coincidence!!


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

aw785 said:


> Last night, in between deliveries, I tweeted @UBER about the video they were pushing "How to wear a face mask." All I said was to stop the hand-holding, and that if someone has trouble operating a mask I'm sure driving a car would be quite a challenge.
> 
> Keep in mind: I was not being rude, I was not being political, and I was not questioning the need for a mask in any way.
> 
> ...


You didn't get suspended for the tweet.l.something else you did


----------



## aw785 (Nov 2, 2019)

I dont know why people are still commenting on this thread, and its even more baffling to me why people are still disputing that i was deactivated for political reasons. Its really obvious what happened here. I got deactivated within hours of my tweet. Is Uber sending their customer service reps to the forum now?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

aw785 said:


> I dont know why people are still commenting on this thread, and its even more baffling to me why people are still disputing that i was deactivated for political reasons. Its really obvious what happened here. I got deactivated within hours of my tweet. Is Uber sending their customer service reps to the forum now?












Why I don't have a Twitter account: Exhibit A


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

aw785 said:


> Last night, in between deliveries, I tweeted @UBER about the video they were pushing "How to wear a face mask." All I said was to stop the hand-holding, and that if someone has trouble operating a mask I'm sure driving a car would be quite a challenge.


Rohit said stop the hand-slapping and if someone makes trouble operating Twitter, I'll make sure driving your car for us will be quite a challenge.

In the immortal words of Stewie - "What did we learn?"


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

aw785 said:


> Its really obvious what happened here.


...in your mind you meant to say.

...not to anybody else.

Coincidence it is. You did something else or one of your pax said you did something else.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

aw785 said:


> I dont know why people are still commenting on this thread, and its even more baffling to me why people are still disputing that i was deactivated for political reasons. Its really obvious what happened here. I got deactivated within hours of my tweet. Is Uber sending their customer service reps to the forum now?


Did u ever get reactivated?


----------

